
See what Facebook mines out of your photos and what they might do with it - febin
https://medium.com/@heyfebin/see-what-facebook-mines-out-of-your-photos-and-what-they-might-do-with-it-79257ac4e832#.3sdfd3g28
======
thousandx
I believe this has to do with accessibility
[https://code.facebook.com/posts/457605107772545/under-the-
ho...](https://code.facebook.com/posts/457605107772545/under-the-hood-
building-accessibility-tools-for-the-visually-impaired-on-facebook/)

------
slitaz
A browser add-on could show these descriptions.

